# March Fishing



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Plan on heading down to the Sebastion Inlet area around the 1st or 2nd week in March. Anyone have any idea what's biting in the surf this time of year. I usually camp out at the campground just north of there about a mile or so, but had never tried fishing for anything. Are cobia or red drum around this time of year? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Wilson
Try the link we just had added to the florida
hot spots section under Sabastian Inlet.
That should give you some good info.
And also try this link http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/calendar.htm. That should give you some idea as to 
what to look forward to.
By the way let me know when you are coming
down and maybe we can wet some lines.
I live just north of the Inlet.
One other site you may want to look at would be FL Fishing license http://www.floridatoday.com/community/resources/recreation/fishinglicenses.htm 
Hope this helps .

T-------Lines

Kozlow


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the links! I'll definitly check them out. I've done a little bit of drum and cobia fishing here , the sports still new to me though. I will definitly let you know when I'm heading down and we'll go catch some fish. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hope to here from you.Good luck
Kozlow


----------

